# TEXAS BABY!



## Corry

Yup...Texas again.  

Place: Dallas

Date: ....we're lookin at the weekend of January 5th, 6th, & 7th (somewhere in there. )

...how's that work for everyone?

EDIT: The above dates are now set in stone.  Sky and I will both be buying our plane tickets within the next day or three.


----------



## Alison

Ooooh! Have fun. The 5th is Evelyn's birthday  Wish we could be there, but should people need a place to stay we have a house with a lot of extra bedrooms at the moment!


----------



## Corry

Alison said:
			
		

> Ooooh! Have fun. The 5th is Evelyn's birthday  Wish we could be there, but should people need a place to stay we have a house with a lot of extra bedrooms at the moment!



I wish you could be there, too!  Especially cuz I wanna see Lil' E again!


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm really thinking of going to this one. The timing seems to work pretty well with my winter break. I might just be able to fly from Philly to Dallas and then from Dallas back to Boston for the start of classes on the 8th. I'll keep looking into it... ;-)


----------



## Corry

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I'm really thinking of going to this one. The timing seems to work pretty well with my winter break. I might just be able to fly from Philly to Dallas and then from Dallas back to Boston for the start of classes on the 8th. I'll keep looking into it... ;-)



SKY!!!!!!!! THAT WOULD MAKE MY WHOLE CHRISTMAS IF YOU DID THAT! DO IT! PLEEEASE! 

I was already so bummed cuz this would be my first meetup without seeing you at all! 

I REALLY HOPE YOU MAKE IT!


----------



## Corry

...ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement.  

Shortly after our dear beloved Sky made the above post, he received an outrageous PM from an anonymous user.

This is what the PM contained: 



> *COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS COME TO TEXAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





I would like to thank the anonymous member who did this because.....

*SKY'S COMIN' TO DALLAS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Unimaxium

anonymous.... suuuuuure ;-)


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'm in.


----------



## Corry

WOOT! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA, ROBERT!


----------



## Chase

I think I'm gonna be busy....hmmm


----------



## ShutteredEye

Chase said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna be busy....hmmm



haha, am I going to have to travel to east coast to see you again?  LOL


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna be busy....hmmm




Yeah, busy waiting hand and foot on us customers at the Hotel de Chase.


----------



## Chase

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> haha, am I going to have to travel to east coast to see you again?  LOL



That still makes me laugh!


----------



## Chase

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah, busy waiting hand and foot on us customers at the Hotel de Chase.



Yeah, but it's ok. I just got my credit card machine, so we're just about ready to start accepting reservations!


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's ok. I just got my credit card machine, so we're just about ready to start accepting reservations!



Ok, I'll have Joe give you his credit card number for our reservation. 

That'll be one reservation for three, please.


----------



## Chase

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll have Joe give you his credit card number for our reservation.
> 
> That'll be one reservation for three, please.




I would ask if you want to know the rates....but if you're using his card, I'm sure I already know the answer :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> I would ask if you want to know the rates....but if you're using his card, I'm sure I already know the answer :mrgreen: :thumbup:




Hey, so long as I'm not payin', I really don't care! :greenpbl:


----------



## Jeff Canes

forget Texas the cool people will be in Alberta next summer


----------



## Corry

Okey dokey folks...the dates mentioned seemed to be the best for everyone, and are now set in stone.


----------



## clarinetJWD

yo corry...put the dates in your sig


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> yo corry...put the dates in your sig


 

I was gonna! Just hadn't gotten around to it!


----------



## Daylon

Hi everyone.. new Dallas TPFer here who a 'wet behind the ears' beginner photographer. Actually just made my first posts today (and posted my very first pic in the Gallery).

Can I come play your reindeer games? I'd be a sucker for a good happy hour where we could photog stuffs..

D.


----------



## Corry

Daylon said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.. new Dallas TPFer here who a 'wet behind the ears' beginner photographer. Actually just made my first posts today (and posted my very first pic in the Gallery).
> 
> Can I come play your reindeer games? I'd be a sucker for a good happy hour where we could photog stuffs..
> 
> D.



Of course!


----------



## Corry

BOUGHT MY TICKETS!


----------



## Daylon

So...um.. WHERE are we meeting in Dallas again? Are we having a shooting party? (boy that sounded dirty..lol!)

D.


----------



## Corry

Daylon said:
			
		

> So...um.. WHERE are we meeting in Dallas again? Are we having a shooting party? (boy that sounded dirty..lol!)
> 
> D.




Dunno yet...we'll figure that out closer to the time.  We've got 28 days.


----------



## steve817

Wow, I should drop in more often. If I'm in town I'll be there. A lot has happened since I have been here last. My wife and I are in the middle of adopting a child from Latvia and we are approaching the final stages of it

We will have to drop everything at practically a moments notice and go there so at this point I can't say yes or no.


----------



## Chase

Best of lucky with the adoption!! Hope you can mke the meet as well.


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> Best of lucky with the adoption!! Hope you can mke the meet as well.



Yeah! What ^^he said!


----------



## elsaspet

hey! I can actaully make this one!!!! Whooohoo. See ya there!
Hugs,
Cindy

Edited to add:  Yeah!  I get to meet Core.


----------



## photogoddess

You people suck - I'm going to be in San Antonio the following week.


----------



## doenoe

well, you can always go to Germany in 2008 and meet everyone..............including Corry.


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You people suck - I'm going to be in San Antonio the following week.



Aw, come on PG! You're behind a few months! We did San Antonio in August!


----------



## Corry

elsaspet said:
			
		

> hey! I can actaully make this one!!!! Whooohoo. See ya there!
> Hugs,
> Cindy
> 
> Edited to add:  Yeah!  I get to meet Core.




WOOOOOOOOOOT! CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YA!


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aw, come on PG! You're behind a few months! We did San Antonio in August!




Hahahahaha - I know! I'm just going to SA for some classes. Would have been cool to meet a few people after "school" let out.


----------



## elsaspet

Come on up PG!  I'd lovelovelovelove to meet you!!!!!!!!!!!
BTW-lucky lucky lucky.  I want so bad to learn from Buckethead. !!!!!  He just rules.


----------



## photogoddess

Any chance you'll be going to DWFU2? I can't believe it's less than a month away. :smileys:


----------



## elsaspet

I haven't checked out the U2. I wanted to go to the DWF convention in Vegas in March, but it's just the worst time of year for me to blow off working since March is a pretty good booking month. :-(
Of course that kills WPPI for me too.
I'm hoping for another "Day One" though. That was super cool.... Huy, Amy Deputy, Cliff Mautner, Linda Wallace, and David Leeson just to name a few......and lots of my other heros attended.


----------



## elsaspet

Rut Row.....just had a desparate call from a bride about the 6th.  I'll let you know how it goes.  It still leaves the 7th and early on the 5th open, so don't count me down and out quite yet.
And if I get the gig, if one of you wants to tag along, just give a shout.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## Corry

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Rut Row.....just had a desparate call from a bride about the 6th.  I'll let you know how it goes.  It still leaves the 7th and early on the 5th open, so don't count me down and out quite yet.
> And if I get the gig, if one of you wants to tag along, just give a shout.
> Hugs,
> Cindy




The 5th we'll be getting into town mid afternoon....the 7th will be a partial day, too, as we have a 6 hour drive back to Houston....hopefully it'll work out!


----------



## elsaspet

:-(
January is a lean month so I hate to say goodbye to the moolah.  Actually, I cant.  I have to redo my office. 
I swear, hell or high water, I'm gonna meet up with you guys.  Hopefully this bride is a flake.  The Highland Park Hilton recommended her, but she's freaking about the 1/3 down.  Go figure.
Hopefully I'm still in for everything.  Yah!


----------



## photogoddess

elsaspet said:
			
		

> I haven't checked out the U2. I wanted to go to the DWF convention in Vegas in March, but it's just the worst time of year for me to blow off working since March is a pretty good booking month. :-(
> Of course that kills WPPI for me too.
> I'm hoping for another "Day One" though. That was super cool.... Huy, Amy Deputy, Cliff Mautner, Linda Wallace, and David Leeson just to name a few......and lots of my other heros attended.



Well, I'll be in Vegas in March too. So... that's two chances for us to meet if you can spare the time (and $$$). :hugs: There was just so much to learn between U2 and the convention, I just couldn't pass up going to both. Boutwells, Huy, Rosalind, Alt-F plus I got my choice of a mentoring session with Tina Wilson so I'm set. It was especially impossible to not budget the time and $$$ considering that I'm a full-timer now. :mrgreen:


----------



## elsaspet

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be in Vegas in March too. So... that's two chances for us to meet if you can spare the time (and $$$). :hugs: There was just so much to learn between U2 and the convention, I just couldn't pass up going to both. Boutwells, Huy, Rosalind, Alt-F plus I got my choice of a mentoring session with Tina Wilson so I'm set. It was especially impossible to not budget the time and $$$ considering that I'm a full-timer now. :mrgreen:


 
Well I lucked out and had the opportunity to shoot with Huy a few times, and with Amy Deputy once.  Total happy place!  I learned soooooooo much.
I'd love to meet the Boutwells and Alt F, although I think he may be a little over the top for Texas.  (Austin Maybe)
I swearswearswear Ill check out U2.  I've always got enough money to learn.
Love ya.
Come up here damnit!
Cindy


----------



## photogoddess

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Well I lucked out and had the opportunity to shoot with Huy a few times, and with Amy Deputy once.  Total happy place!  I learned soooooooo much.
> I'd love to meet the Boutwells and Alt F, although I think he may be a little over the top for Texas.  (Austin Maybe)
> I swearswearswear Ill check out U2.  I've always got enough money to learn.
> Love ya.
> Come up here damnit!
> Cindy




Hurry up - it's in less than a month. Don't think I didn't think about renting a car and driving up. The 4+ hour drive was more than I had time for so it's out for this trip. Book a rich bride that can afford air travel for a 2nd shooter and I'm there! Luv ya too girlie... luv ya too! :hugs:


----------



## elsaspet

Hehe PG.  This bride was like pulling teeth.  I know she's got money. 
She's not fooling me.
Anyhoo, got the gig, but got out of the rehearsal. Sweet!


----------



## ShutteredEye

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Rut Row.....just had a desparate call from a bride about the 6th.  I'll let you know how it goes.  It still leaves the 7th and early on the 5th open, so don't count me down and out quite yet.
> And if I get the gig, if one of you wants to tag along, just give a shout.
> Hugs,
> Cindy



Ooh, now that sounds fun....


----------



## elsaspet

Come on Robert!  You are awesome.  Are you gonna make it to the shindig?


----------



## ShutteredEye

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Come on Robert!  You are awesome.  Are you gonna make it to the shindig?



Probably so!


----------



## elsaspet

Whoo hoo!  Can't wait to see you.


----------



## Corry

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Whoo hoo!  Can't wait to see you.



Wait...so does this mean you'll be at the meetup, or that you'll see Robert at the wedding? :scratch:


----------



## elsaspet

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wait...so does this mean you'll be at the meetup, or that you'll see Robert at the wedding? :scratch:


 
I'll be at the meetup on Friday and Sunday, and hopefully Robert can come to the wedding.


----------



## hobbes28

Well, it looks like we're going to have two more visitors to the Texas meetup.  I just booked a flight for Alison and Evelyn to fly down over that weekend.   I really wish I could've booked four tickets down but I'm not going to complain about what I do get.


----------



## Corry

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like we're going to have two more visitors to the Texas meetup.  I just booked a flight for Alison and Evelyn to fly down over that weekend.   I really wish I could've booked four tickets down but I'm not going to complain about what I do get.



OMG YOU JUST MADE MY WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like we're going to have two more visitors to the Texas meetup.  I just booked a flight for Alison and Evelyn to fly down over that weekend.   I really wish I could've booked four tickets down but I'm not going to complain about what I do get.



Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD

so are we going for a TPF attendence record here?


----------



## Alison

It won't the be the same without Pigeon Chaser there   BUT, I want seme Gelato this time :mrgreen:

Evelyn wants to know if Joe and Sky will sing her a birthday song


----------



## Daylon

Did we ever figure out WHERE we're meeting?


----------



## Chase

Daylon said:
			
		

> Did we ever figure out WHERE we're meeting?



Are you kidding me? That would sound like we are organized or something!  

Actually, let's go ahead and start that conversation. What are we interested in shooting and where would a good meetup spot be?


----------



## Corry

Daylon, are you asking where we are meeting on Saturday or Friday?


----------



## hobbes28

I'm kind of partial to the science museum... they have the human bodies on display there. :twisted:


----------



## Corry

I'm up for anything!


----------



## Alison

At the JFK site there is a webcam with realtime broadcasts, we can meet there and wave to everyone on TPF :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase

Alison said:
			
		

> At the JFK site there is a webcam with realtime broadcasts, we can meet there and wave to everyone on TPF :mrgreen:



You volunteer to give the TPF salute to everyone, right?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm up for anything!


 
GTG!!!


----------



## Daylon

Yes. :er:



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Daylon, are you asking where we are meeting on Saturday or Friday?


----------



## Corry

Daylon said:
			
		

> Yes. :er:



Heh...well...I didn't know if you planned on being there both days.


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> GTG!!!




:er:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

core_17 said:
			
		

> :er:


 
:greenpbl: 

Hey!  GTG's can be very popular people you know! :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> :greenpbl:
> 
> Hey!  GTG's can be very popular people you know! :thumbup:



layball:


----------



## Corry

So..where ARE we meeting?


----------



## Corry

Ok....for those of you from around Dallas....what would be the most CONVENIENT place to meet?  Somewhere near good shooting spots, plus with parking not too far?


----------



## Chase

I'm thinking that downtown is going to be our focus? I'd like other opinions on that. If so, there is plenty of parking around West End for about $5/day I believe. This gives us close access to Dealy Plaza, downtown in general, the Dallas Aquarium, etc. 

I'm definitely open to other ideas as well.


----------



## Corry

Sounds fine with me....now, fearless leader, choose an EXACT place for us all to meet!


----------



## karissa

I think there is an aquarium down around there somewhere... its small... but... not to bad....  You can also get into reunion tower and look around without having to go into the dinning area.  I think that is free.....  There is also a water garden at Thanksgiving square.. donno if they turned it back on after that big law suit though&#8230;.  Hm, I&#8217;m quickly running out of ideas&#8230;  some one else can feel free to jump in.


----------



## Chase

There is a sort of courtyard/patio area right next to Joe's Crab Shack in West End. It is usually an area where there are a few street vendors selling various stuff, so it should be an easy spot to find. That would probably be a good/easy spot to meet.


----------



## Corry

Courtyard by Joe's Crab Shack in West End...got it.  

Now...what TIME will we meet on Friday? Joe, Sky and I plan on getting up there sometime around 3-4ish (I think...and that's going directly to the Hotel de Chase)....So....maybe Friday night should be night shooting and dinner somewhere (like PF Chang's )  What do y'all think?  What would be a good time to meet for that? 5 or 6?

EDIT: Is this the one, Chase? It's the only one that came up for Dallas.

http://www.joescrabshack.com/pages/...us=10&searchQuantifier=AND&search2=1&x=67&y=5

If so, what would be the nearest parking, so we can find driving directions directly to that?


----------



## Chase

Joe's Crab Shack, West End

Address: 
2001 N Lamar
Suite 150
Dallas, TX 75202
Phone: 	214-220-0404

If I remember correctly, I usually park in one of the lots right by the corner of Lamar and Ross. There are several lots along Lamar and a multi-level parking garage right about where Lamar crosses under Woodall Rodgers Fwy. Parking is generally $5 for the day.


----------



## Corry

Hmm....odd it didn't come up for me. :scratch: 

Anyway....what time should we meet?


----------



## elsaspet

Deep Ellum is a hot point for photography in general.  Gritty, real, and lots of grafitti.
Let me know if you would like to hook up there, and I can find us a location.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## Chase

I've never actually spent much time around there, so that would be a good idea!


----------



## elsaspet

There is a Micky Dees at MLK and Grand.  Will that work?


----------



## ShutteredEye

A lot of Deep Ellum's graffiti art has been destroyed as of late.  The city is forcing business owners to paint over it, or face a fine.  I also don't recommend being in Deep Ellum after dark.  My best friend and Dallas SWAT sniper doesn't take his wife down there anymore....

There is a very real chance that I may be without a rig for that weekend.  I'm selling my XT and getting a 30D, and I have to have the money for the XT before I can order the 30D.


----------



## Alison

Robert if you want a loaner camera let me know. Aubrey and I aren't going to be there on Friday night or during the day on Saturday and we have two cameras between us. I'd be happy to meet up with you someplace to get it to you. I shoot the Canon 10D and you're welcome to borrow it for the day if you'd like


----------



## Corry

Uh...yeah...I don't really wanna go anywhere that I'm gonna get killed.  And Robert, I hope you'll still come!!!!


----------



## karissa

Yeah. Deep Ellum is ok during the day with a group of people.  There is a coffee shop down there I loved called Insomniac... hehe..


----------



## Corry

Ok.....since no one else is speaking up to set a time, I will! 

Friday, we're meeting in the courtyard by Joe's Crab Shack

This is the address of Joe's Crab Shack: 

Joe's Crab Shack, West End

Address:
2001 N Lamar
Suite 150
Dallas, TX 75202
Phone: 214-220-0404


We'll meet at 5pm on Friday.  Any objections?  

Those of you that haven't already been to meetups, and haven't exchanged phone numbers probably should do that now....just pm it to me or Chase or both of us, and we'll give you ours.  (yes, Chase, I just volunteered you)


----------



## karissa

Corry, just a thought but.. the people that live around here have to work Friday.. you might want to push that time back a bit....


----------



## Chase

We may need to rethink meeting in downtown on Friday. SOME of us have to work Friday :razz:

I'm thinking we meet there around early lunchtime on Saturday and spend the day (and possibly a bit after dark) and figure something else out for Friday.


----------



## Corry

Ok...well...decide something then! I just picked a time cuz no one else was!

I figured we'd do nightshooting on Friday.


----------



## karissa

Uh, might be getting the wrong kind of shooting in downtown on a Friday night.....


----------



## hobbes28

I can't imagine it would by any worse than shooting in Boston or DC like we have.  As long as we stay away from the really bad areas.


----------



## Corry

Ok people, so a few of us have been talking in chat and have come up with the following plan....let us now how ya think it sounds....

Friday, we're just gonna do a dinner somewhere.....if y'all are interested, that is.  Chase thinks finding a restaraunt in the Plano area would be a decent place to go if others are interested in doing dinner....

...if not, we'll find a restaurant in Rockwall, which is closer to where Chase lives.  

Thoughts? Objections?


----------



## Corry

Oh, and we need to get a headcount of who is gonna be there...

...if you're going to the meetup, say aye (also let us know about dinner on Fri)


----------



## Alison

We plan to join you guys on Saturday evening depending on time and condition of a possibly jet lagged toddler. If there are plans for a gathering/breakfast on Sunday morning we will be there for that too.


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'd vote for the Rockwall area, it's a bit easier for me to get to...

Oh and it will be me and my youngest daughter.


----------



## Corry

Ok...list so far: 

*Friday for Rockwall: *
Chase
Joe
Sky
Corry
Robert

*Friday for Plano: *

None yet

*Saturday downtown Dallas: *
Chase
Joe
Sky
Corry

*Robert pending

*BBQ Saturday: *
Chase
Joe
Sky
Corry

*Alison, Aub, and Lil E pending
*Robert pending


----------



## Corry

Robert, were you gonna be in Dallas downtown on Saturday, too?  Or the BBQ at Chase's after?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Corry said:


> Robert, were you gonna be in Dallas downtown on Saturday, too?  Or the BBQ at Chase's after?



Quite possibly.

Or maybe not.

I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:


> Quite possibly.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> I'm not sure at this point.



Heh....ok...do you have Chase's or my cell #?  I know you have Joe's, but his phone may or may not be working at that time.


----------



## ShutteredEye

I have Chase's number.


----------



## Chase

And I've regretted it ever since....err wait, I mean...uh...


----------



## Corry

Oh, and Chase...is the BBQ BYOM?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Corry said:


> Oh, and Chase...is the BBQ BYOM?


maryjane?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Magazine?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Moths?


----------



## Corry

Jeff Canes said:


> maryjane?




  You say that weirdest things sometimes, Jeff!   Don't ever change! 

BYOM = Bring Your Own Meat


----------



## ShutteredEye

Mannequins?


----------



## Corry




----------



## hobbes28

Corry said:


> You say that weirdest things sometimes, Jeff!   Don't ever change!
> 
> BYOM = Bring Your Own Meat



Or sometimes over your head. :twisted:


----------



## Corry

hobbes28 said:


> Or sometimes over your head. :twisted:



Nah...I'm pretty sure I got it.  

Maybe I should change 'weirdest' to 'unexpected'.


----------



## Chase

No, its BGSFC (bring good steak for Chase)


----------



## Alison

Central Market it is then


----------



## Chase

You are never allowed to say the name of that place, it always ends up with me having to spend money!


----------



## Corry

What's Central Market?


----------



## Chase

A supermarket with rediculously good (yet pricey) food  Their steaks are outstanding, but I think 3 or 4 good ones also cost me about $50.


----------



## Corry

Chase said:


> A supermarket with rediculously good (yet pricey) food  Their steaks are outstanding, but I think 3 or 4 good ones also cost me about $50.



Pffft! You got a new job, didn't ya?


----------



## Chase

Yeah, now I just need some paychecks


----------



## Alison

Alison said:


> The place that shall not be named it is then



Sorry, adjusted that for you


----------



## Chase

Alison said:


> Sorry, adjusted that for you



Whew, that was a close one! Thanks!


----------



## Corry

Alright....to bring the list to the forefront: 

*Friday for Rockwall:*
Chase
Joe
Sky
Corry
Robert

*Friday for Plano:*

None yet

*Saturday downtown Dallas:*
Chase
Joe
Sky
Corry

*Robert pending

*BBQ Saturday:*
Chase
Joe
Sky
Corry

*Alison, Aub, and Lil E pending
*Robert pending

Unless someone objects before tonight or so, it looks like we'll be doing dinner in Rockwall.  

What TIME would be best for all of you to meet?  And where is a good, central area in Rockwall that we can meet?  

I'm just gonna put a time out there and say....6:30?


And then on Saturday....10:30am at the courtyard by Joe's Crab Shack?


----------



## Alison

Is there any interest for meeting Sunday morning for breakfast before the out of towners head back?


----------



## Corry

Alison said:


> Is there any interest for meeting Sunday morning for breakfast before the out of towners head back?



Oh, yeah....that too.  Forgot about that.


----------



## Chase

As long as I don't have to wake up early!  *snore*


----------



## Alison

Brunch it is then


----------



## Chase

NOW you're speaking my language! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Ok...so...back to my question...what time on Friday? 6:30 ok?


----------



## Chase

6:30 sounds good to me


----------



## Brendens_Mom

Corry said:


> Ok...list so far:
> 
> *Friday for Rockwall: *
> Chase
> Joe
> Sky
> Corry
> Robert
> 
> *Friday for Plano: *
> 
> None yet
> 
> *Saturday downtown Dallas: *
> Chase
> Joe
> Sky
> Corry
> 
> *Robert pending
> 
> *BBQ Saturday: *
> Chase
> Joe
> Sky
> Corry
> 
> *Alison, Aub, and Lil E pending
> *Robert pending




So I guess Brenden and I are not invited


----------



## Corry

Brendens_Mom said:


> So I guess Brenden and I are not invited



WHATCHOO TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!?????  Ya'll are the most important ones....you didn't need to be listed, as you ARE the meetup.


----------



## Brendens_Mom

Corry said:


> WHATCHOO TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!????? Ya'll are the most important ones....you didn't need to be listed, as you ARE the meetup.



OH, so now we are freaks, everyone has to come and see us the freaks of TPF...is there no end to your cruelty....:greenpbl:


----------



## Corry

Brendens_Mom said:


> OH, so now we are freaks, everyone has to come and see us the freaks of TPF...is there no end to your cruelty....:greenpbl:



*backs into a corner and hides*


----------



## Brendens_Mom

Corry said:


> *backs into a corner and hides*


:hugs:


----------



## photogoddess

Brendens_Mom said:


> OH, so now we are freaks, everyone has to come and see us the freaks of TPF...is there no end to your cruelty....:greenpbl:



And this is different for normal how?  



















Actually I'm just sorry I won't be there to see you and Brenden. :heart:


----------



## Corry

OMG it's 5am...why am I awake?  


OH YEAH! I'M GOIN TO TEXAS TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brendens_Mom

photogoddess said:


> And this is different for normal how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm just sorry I won't be there to see you and Brenden. :heart:




I know poor Brenden didn't have a chance...


----------



## Corry

Greatest.  Meetup.  Ever.


----------



## danalec99

Corry said:


> Greatest.  Meetup.  Ever.


Pics please!


----------



## Corry

I'm still in Texas (Houston, with Joe) til Thursday....my pics will be up this weekend.


----------



## danalec99

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry

I split off the pics Sky posted in here into it's own thread stickied in Off Topic.


----------



## LaFoto

Why not in our special Meet-Up Forum? Aren't the England pics here, too?

ETA: Ah, you meant to say General Gallery, 'cause that's where it is (and belongs for right now), but you said Off Topics .


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:


> Why not in our special Meet-Up Forum? Aren't the England pics here, too?




They'll get moved to the Past Meetup forum after the thread has died down a bit....


...and I have not gotten around to moving ALL of the old meetup threads there....got kinda busy with getting ready for the trip.  I will  get to it though! I promise! 

Edit in response to Corinna's Edit: 

Yep, you're right...I did say OT!  Oops!


----------



## scrutiny1

I'm in Dallas, where are you guys going to be?  Downtown?  PM me.


----------



## Corry

scrutiny1 said:


> I'm in Dallas, where are you guys going to be?  Downtown?  PM me.



Sorry buddy, but you're too late.  This was last weekend.  Maybe next time!


----------

